# Some recent photos!



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome back  All three of you are looking great! Sunny is so friggin adorable.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Sunny is so cute!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pictures!
I think you've got a pretty good seat going over a fence... and man does that look fun!
I haven't jumped in forever... I just love that feeling.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I love the pictures and Sun is very, very cute!! I love his coloring!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like the look of those arenas you guys have in the states! I love how massive they are the openess.

Because of our climate, our arenas horses or even riders would ever survive. We would end up getting 3+ feet of snow inside.

Great photos!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay you're back!  Great pictures.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Very cute pics!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sunny looks so good now that he lost all his winter hair! Looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

cute


----------



## Gaby (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful! :wink:


----------

